# Thwarts/Seats



## mattj (Feb 17, 2013)

So I love my cheapo Intex Mariner. It has held up fantastically on the lazy river we've taken it on so far. But the one thing that completely sucks about it is the thwarts it came with.










They're these little inflatable seats that fit snugly in place. And while they're inflated, they're pretty comfortable, if not a bit low. However, I'm a 250 pound guy. Yeah mine didn't stay inflated for very long at all.

So I tried this ratty old camp chair I had.










That actually sat pretty comfortably for me, but it just didn't fit on the slatted floor quite right. It wasn't really that bad, but it annoyed me every once in a while.

So I got a new, cheap camp chair.










Same problem with the feet on the slatted floor, but at least this one has arm rests.

But there's gotta be something better than this for a halfway affordable price. There's no way I'm going to buy/build a frame for a 200$ raft. It would defeat the purpose of being able to store this thing in the closet anyway. But maybe something in between? Maybe some kind of thick, wide board across where my seat is, with a swivel boat chair on top? Heck, maybe even some other brand of camp chair would work better.

I know you guys have tons of experience with frames and rigging and what works and what doesn't. Do you have any suggestions for a thwart or seat for a cheapo raft like this?


----------



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

Milk crate and plywood. You could store stuff onder the seat. And a picture of a 250lb man in that boat.


----------



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

*Says she's good for 880lbs*

* Product Features
Brand new 2008 Model, with much higher Payloads: 880 lbs as compared with only 704 lbs on older 2007 and prior models.
Set Includes: Boat, Oars, Cushions, Pump, Gear Pouch, Battery Pouch, Oar Locks, More. ***** Optional: Motor Mount, order Amazon ASIN# B000NR4DB2 *****
Dimensions: 129" x 57" x 19" (inflated) Weight Capacity: Up to 880 lbs with 4 persons.
Certified by the National Marine Manufacturer's Association (NMMA), and U.S. Coast Guard I.D.


----------



## climbdenali (Apr 2, 2006)

Would a cooler be tall enough for you to sit on if it sits on the floor? Or, you could build yourself an uber-simple frame with 2 2x4s across the boat and say, 2 1' long pieces for the sides of the frame. Then bolt a cheap tractor seat onto it.


----------



## Learch (Jul 12, 2010)

I'd try one of those boxes you have in the bow, but empty. It looks to be the right size judging by your picture. If it's too hard, get a piece of foam for the top.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

2x12 across the width of the boat over the thwart and tubes. Spread the load out. Pull the swivel off a fishing seat and bolt it on


----------



## tomrefried (Oct 12, 2003)

2x12, and strap a Crazy Creek chair to it if you want to get fancy


----------



## 2kanzam (Aug 1, 2012)

I have that boat as well as I got it brand new from a garage sale for next to nothing...I use it as my flatwater crappie hunter with a trolling motor (things a bear to row isn't it?)

I sit on a small cooler. It raises me just enough for my seat to be a little higher than the tubes. Helps for comfort, casting and running the motor. BUT If I am rowing (which I'll only row this very VERY short distances) I kinda hafta sit on the the thwarts..otherwise it is very uncomfortable and my knees are in the way. I set one thwart flat and then one up on edge as a backrest against the cooler. Either way the boat hurts my back though.

(surprised your thwarts leak...seems like those are the toughest thing on my boat, I don't even deflate them EVER)

Why don't you sit on one of those containers???


----------

